# Falling off paw pad??? What to do?



## esSJay

Molson's lab friend Jasper's pad on his paw is falling off... what should his mom do? (pic below) I suggested polysporin and getting some vet wrap to keep it covered but really I have no idea.

She won't be able to get him into the vet for a few days because of her work schedule, but what would a vet do for this? Cut it off? Wrap it? He won't put much pressure on his paw but doesn't try to lick it or anything.










Thanks for your help!


----------



## Megora

Can someone else take him in to the vet? It looks like he needs stitches...


----------



## mylissyk

I think he has to go to the vet, that's a bad pad tear.


----------



## esSJay

Megora said:


> Can someone else take him in to the vet? It looks like he needs stitches...


Stitches? Can they really stitch a paw pad back on? I didn't think the skin could grow back onto it...


----------



## Our3dogs

Depending upon how fresh the wound is, they do stitch up pads. With one of our previous Goldens, the vet just cut off the torn part as it had already died and started drying up - much like when we get a cut and have that flap of dried skin. I might do as you suggested - clean the foot well, put the neosporin on it with some vet wrap just to keep it from tearing more and to give it some padding. Surprisingly, their pads do heal pretty quickly.


----------



## Shane_For_Wax

With us we don't wait for the vet to wrap it. We get one adult to grab the dog and keep him/her still then another person wraps the paw with Elastic Adhesive Bandages. They don't stick to fur and they stretch so that the paw or limb can be used.

We had to do this when Buckeye hurt his paw outside. He has a bleeding disorder. So we used a combo of compression and Elastic Adhesive.


----------



## Ranger

Holy ouches! That is quite a paw splice! I thought vets can only stitch wounds if they're fairly fresh? Either way, I think that needs vet attention as it looks like it could get caught on something and rip the rest of the way off.


----------



## esSJay

Thanks for the posts. She called her vet and they said to keep it clean with salt water and cover it if he goes outside. The pad will fall off on its own and the skin underneath will harden up and make itself a new pad. She is taking him in at the end of the week for his heartworm test so the vet will take a look at it then to make sure there isn't any problems with letting it dry out on its own.


----------



## epollum

Ouchies! I've never had to have stitches on my dog's pads before but yes, get him to the vet ASAP. Hope he heals up soon!


----------



## Deb_Bayne

omg.... how does that happen? And will I experience this with Bayne? I've never seen this in any dogs I've had growing up.


----------



## ssbon18

When Jake had this happen, i just cut off the part that was hanging (as it bothered him for walking). He did limp at first but over the days it quickly got better. The vet told us not to put any ointments or anything and to not cover it to allow air to heal. However, like your vet said, if he does go outside, protect his paw. We put a sock on Jake when his paws were torn when he went outside.

Good Luck and it should heal very quickly with new skin !


----------



## FlyingQuizini

They wouldn't stitch that -- it's just a layer of pad that's sheared off vs. a cut into the meaty foot bed. We've "blown pads" like that before and I generally just cut off the flappy part to keep him from messing with it, keep it clean, and it's fine in a couple days.

Dog feet heal very fast.


----------



## esSJay

Deb_Bayne said:


> omg.... how does that happen? And will I experience this with Bayne? I've never seen this in any dogs I've had growing up.


Not sure how this happened... all I know is that Jasper had a sleepover at our house with Molson on Saturday night and they did plenty of playing, and a WHOLE LOT of digging in my garden!!!! :doh: (bad boys!! lol) I was out with Jasper's mom that night and only saw him for a few minutes when I got home so we aren't sure if it happened while he was at our house or not.


----------



## Megora

I've heard of pads being stitched up, but I guess that is just cuts vs whole thing peeling off.

What are you guys doing for your dogs to splice their feet off like that?  Is this a road running thing?


----------



## esSJay

Megora said:


> I've heard of pads being stitched up, but I guess that is just cuts vs whole thing peeling off.
> 
> What are you guys doing for your dogs to splice their feet off like that?  Is this a road running thing?


No, definitely no road running on Jasper's end. He didn't hit any pavement all weekend, just grass in our backyard and his. 

The skin underneath is pretty fresh and they only noticed him not putting much weight on it this morning so I imagine that he just caught it on something at his house yesterday evening or this morning.


----------



## LauraBella

In major work conflict issues, many vets will let you drop them off extremely early and board them for the day, to be picked up at the end of the day. They can call you if there are any questions when they treat.

Poor puppy dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby does things like that when he gets a little overzealous chasing balls into a pool, launching off a hard pool deck surface. Our vet suggests the salt water cleaning, wrapping with vet wrap, limited exercise and she always prescribes antibiotics to prevent infection. 

I hope it heals soon! They are painful and not walking on it is helpful in the healing process.


----------



## LauraJ

Ouch Ouch Ouch... I never knew that could happen..


----------



## Lexis Dad

Lexis:

Always had the same problem when we boarded at friends house with a pool she would come home after a week with her pads all torn up from the rough deck she would limp around for a few days and then would be back to her old self bless her soul RIP baby 05/08/1998 to 01/22/2011


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ow ow ow! I was cringing in sympathy through this entire thread for poor Jasper! I hope it's better soon. I had no idea that could happen either!


----------



## esSJay

Well it fell off and he seems to be doing ok! Hopefully a few days of rest will help him keep off of it and he will be back to normal in a few weeks!


----------



## mm03gn

esSJay said:


> Thanks for the posts. She called her vet and they said to keep it clean with salt water and cover it if he goes outside. The pad will fall off on its own and the skin underneath will harden up and make itself a new pad. She is taking him in at the end of the week for his heartworm test so the vet will take a look at it then to make sure there isn't any problems with letting it dry out on its own.


Yes - this... he will be FINE! Sadie tore her paw pads pretty badly on two different occasions when she went gallivanting around the neighbourhood. We did put polysporin on it and covered it with a sock...but I think that was more for us than her. Eventually it will fall off (or he will chew it off - I think that is ok, and natural in this situation) and the pad underneath will toughen up in no time!


----------



## mm03gn

Megora said:


> I've heard of pads being stitched up, but I guess that is just cuts vs whole thing peeling off.
> 
> What are you guys doing for your dogs to splice their feet off like that?  Is this a road running thing?


I should have read the whole thread before I replied. In our experience with my sisters dog - this has happened from running VERY FAST on pavement... but she was fine in the end! I think these injuries look worse than they are....


----------



## esSJay

Thanks Melissa! I hadn't realized that was the same thing that happened to Sadie!


----------

